# Just finished my GSD pumpkin..



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

Didnt turn out the greatest, but its better then I expected.. 























































Looks terrible when its not lit up. I got my stencil from the better homes and garden website. Ditto really didnt want to be in my pictures and I couldnt get the lighting right, so they arent the greatest, but its the best I could get.


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow, I would never be able to that. I think it looks great!!!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks darn good to me! Great job!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Looks great, you did a fine job.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Love it!! And the flame looks like a tonge LOL!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wow, you did a super job on that! Love the glowing ears and lit up tongue!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i'm sure the authorities are on the way to your house.
the last pic looks like you placed a candle
on a dogs tongue. nice work.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

thanks. It took a very long time. Best pumkin I have ever done.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:thumbup: good job! 

I have the same stencil. I'm going to give it a shot tomorrow.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Very nice.. I'm jealous


----------



## Sir_Henry (Jun 26, 2010)

It's AMAZING! I love it!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Looks great!!!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

This turned out very nice. You did a nice job! :thumbup:


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

I did one of Titon howling at the moon. I'll have to get pics of it.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I think it's terrific!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Oh, that is some super pumpkin carvin'!


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

*Wow! Nice job! I'm jealous, lol!*


----------

